# ما هي اسباب اهتزاز السيارة



## sadi436 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ارجو منكم المساعدة في مشكلة بسارتي من نوع فياط موديل 92 
المشكلة هي : عند اقلاع السيارة اشعر باهتزازات قوية تم تختفي بزيادة الضغط على دواسة البنزين
و لكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يوليو 2010)

sadi436 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ارجو منكم المساعدة في مشكلة بسارتي من نوع فياط موديل 92
> المشكلة هي : عند اقلاع السيارة اشعر باهتزازات قوية تم تختفي بزيادة الضغط على دواسة البنزين
> و لكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ sadi436
طبعا أنت ربطتها بموضوع زيادة الضغط على البنزين 
فالأمر يتعلق بمحرك السيارة وليس بجسم السيارة .
لذا تحتاج إلى :
1- تغيير البواجي ( شمعات الإحتراق - Spark Plugs )
2- غسيل(تغيير ) الكربوريتر ، إن كانت بهذا النظام 
3- تغيير فلتر البنزين 
4- التأكد من الوصلات الكهربائية ( الكيبلات الموصلة للبوجيهات )
5- وزن نسبة الهواء /البنزين .. Air to fuel ratio​


----------



## ابو ربحي (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اضافة الى ما قاله دكتورنا محمد باشراحيل قد تكون المشكلة في صمامات المحرك وبالتحديد في دليل الصمام حيث تأكل دليل الصمام يكون هناك تذبذب واهتزاز في المحرك ومع رفع سرعة دوران المحرك تستقر حالة المحرك .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز ابو ربحي
لااعتقد هنالك علاقة بين دليل الصمام وما ذكرة الاخ sadi436 


ام بنسبة مشكلة الاخ هي كمال ذكر دكتورنا القاضل .
او اضيف بعض الشيء
اذا كانت سيارتك تعمل بجهاز فاصل عادي اي ان جهاز تغير السرعة عادي وليس اوتوماتك هذا يعني ان هنالك مشكلة في جهاز الفاصل هذا مافهمتة من كلمة اقلاع السيارة اي اثناء حركة السيارة من حالة السكون الى حالة الاقلاع او الحركة .
لذى يرجى عرضها على ورشة ميكانيكية لغرض التصليح 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## egycoins (6 أغسطس 2010)

انا لست خبيرا بالسيارات ولكن مررت بتجارب عديدة معها ورأيي اذا كانت السيارة مانوال والاهتزازة التي تسمعها اذا كانت فقط عند اقلاع السيارة من الغيار الاول فالسبب هو (أسطوانة الدبرياج والديسك)

والله اعلم

تحياتي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 أغسطس 2010)

الله الله الله الله


----------



## sadi436 (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين اخواني على الردود القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا
لقد عرضت السيارة على ميكانيكي فقال لي ان السبب قد يكون:
- تاكل دسك الفاصل 
او - ضعف الحوامل المطاطية للمحرك


----------



## mahmood2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السبب يعودلاهتزازجهازالفاصل والاسباب كالاتى:
1-وجودالزيت والشحم على وجه قرص الفاصل.
2-اعوجاج قرص الفاصل.
3-سوفان المسيلات فى قب قرص الفاصل اوالمحورالابتدائى.
4-اعوجاج لوحة ضغط الفاصل.
5-وجودفطراوخدوش فى لوحة ضغط الفاصل اووجه الدولاب الطيار.
6-استعصاء او انحناء عتلات اصابع الفاصل.
7-عدم تنظيم عتلات الفاصل بصورة اعتيادية.
8-نوابض الفاصل غيرمتساوية فى الطول جميعها.
9-وجودانحناء فى المحورالابتدائى.
10-استهلاك اورخاوة محلات جلوس المحرك على الوسائد.
11-عدم استقامة مجموعة الفاصل وغلافه.
مع تحياتى للجميع


----------

